# E code for Chantix



## dballard2004 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pt came into the clinic with mild side effects from taking Chantix for smoking cessation.  Per the ICD-9-CM guidelines, you are to report an E code from the therapeutic use column of the Table of Drugs and Chemicals secondary to the code(s) for the side effects/adverse effect.  

Can anyone tell me please what E code you would use for therapuetic use of Chantix?  I have searched the Table of Drugs and Chemicals and the Index without any luck.  

Thanks.


----------



## cordelia (Oct 25, 2011)

When I put in adverse effect of Chantix using an Encoder, it came up with E94.19


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 25, 2011)

Not sure what drug class Chantix would be considered, but you might be able to call the manufacturer and ask them what they recommend; they often have support lines for questions such as this


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 25, 2011)

My thanks to both of you.


----------

